# Sunday Snapper



## Hienvo (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking for a spot on a boat for Sunday to catch some
Snapper and anything else leaving Galveston,Freeport or Surfside. I have my own gears. Willing to help cover cost on fuel and anything else. Please text me 832-364-5505. Thank you.


----------

